# Joe's Pedigree



## NAKA (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I figured that I would throw this up for everyone to take a look at. I purchased the 7 gen but this is a 4 gen. Let me know what you all think...http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=219827


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

nice ped but u know my feelings on it lol


----------

